# Interesting article on armslist



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Not trying to start a huge argument, just thought this was an interesting article and thought i would share it...

https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/16/...lace-craigslist-sales-buy-crime-investigation


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

from the article, this site sounds no different than any other online gun selling site. you still can't ship legally across state lines without it going through the receiver's local FFL dealer doing their state's required background check process. in-state sale/purchase between individuals is a different story though in most states. this is the transfer that the anti-gun groups would like to stop as if every transfer is tracked you will have a defacto gun registration list.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The problem is that the few ruin it for the majority who aren't out to break the law.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> The problem is that the few ruin it for the majority who aren't out to break the law.


isn't that how it always is...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have used Armslist for a few years now, I have found some good deals on there but they are few and far between anymore, more and more ads with guys wanting more for there used guns then what I can buy a new one for.


----------

